# Ascaso i-Mini Grinder



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Thinking of getting another grinder so I can have 2 beans on the go at the same time, wife want some decaf! been looking at the Ascaso i-Mini Grinder, I'm currently using the on board sage barista one. will this be an improvement or just a sideways step? if i'm going to invest then I would want to improve, without breaking the bank. this model is sub £250 new.


----------



## hyperactiveme (Apr 16, 2020)

I have this grinder, it's slow, loud and makes a mess everywhere. It does make nice fluffy grinds though.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

hyperactiveme said:


> I have this grinder, it's slow, loud and makes a mess everywhere. It does make nice fluffy grinds though.


 This probably sums the grinder up pretty well.

Have you considered a hand grinder?

Or perhaps you could make your budget go a little further if you are happy to buy used.


----------



## hyperactiveme (Apr 16, 2020)

Probably better off with a Lelit Fred, it has a proper chute.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> This probably sums the grinder up pretty well.
> 
> Have you considered a hand grinder?
> 
> Or perhaps you could make your budget go a little further if you are happy to buy used.


 Yes im on the lookout for an hand grinder now, things have slightly change in my circumstances since I started the post, so budget is a little tight at the minute.


----------

